# im new at this



## preyboy12 (Aug 2, 2005)

i just got 6 new what i think are commons (i live in ny, usa) mantis they are in a 15 gal with at least 20 crickets and are about 2 2 1/2 in. long. they have stickes and grass in there tank and i mist it ever couple hours am i doing this right?? :roll: :?:


----------



## DMJ (Aug 2, 2005)

umm I'm not sure what mantis you got but I can tell you this....if you have 6 living together prepare to lose 5...they will eat each other if not fed correctly or just for the heck of it so seperate them.


----------



## Macano (Aug 2, 2005)

Definitely keep each mantid in it's own enclosure, or they will kill each other. Also, keep the crickets out of the cage, and feed them one at a time. Uneaten crickets will kill and eat your mantids also. Good luck.


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 2, 2005)

ypur misting evrey hour? You should mist like once a day. Here are the three most common mantises in america. carolina mantis,european mantis,chinese mantis,


----------



## preyboy12 (Aug 2, 2005)

THANKS ALL I RERALLY APRECIATE IT. HOW WILL I KNOW WHEN THEY WILL BE ABLE TO BREED???? I WOULD LIKE TO START


----------



## DMJ (Aug 2, 2005)

They will be ready once they have their wings fully developed meaning they are adults.


----------



## preyboy12 (Aug 2, 2005)

how will i know if they have there wings? and i separated them 8)


----------



## DMJ (Aug 2, 2005)

You'll know when they have wings when you see long wings on their backs not hard to figure out.


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 2, 2005)

heres how you will know they will fly. flap their wings and it,ll be very noticable


----------



## Peekaboo (Aug 3, 2005)

Find out what species you have and try looking at the care sheets here: http://www.mantiskingdom.com/ .

DeShawn's page offers some good generalized information for beginners and can answer a lot of the questions you have right now. When you're done reading up, and still have some specific questions, feel free to ask.


----------

